# running hot



## j5r9s2 (Feb 15, 2005)

Recently i had the oil changed on my maxima. They put a 5w-30 instead of a 10w-30 and my car started runninig hot. the ? that I have is, could my cars heater and air still be working if the thermostat or water pump was going out.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

You'll never notice a difference between 5W-30 and 10W-30 after one oil change ... probably not even a dozen or more oil changes.

It must be something else.

Did they fill it up properly? Overfill it?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

overfilling won't cause it to run hot...
the only thing I know of they could have possibly done is to hit some vacuum hoses while changing the oil filter... disconnecting a few vacuum hoses to the EGR or something can make it run hot...

I don't think the issue is related to the oil change though..


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah, it's not the oil, make sure you have coolant/no leaks, and then look under the hood for something loose or dissconnected that the lube guys might have disturbed. (the term lube guys is disturbing, but u get the idea)


----------

